# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Vinogradska i vegetarijanci, :-(

## LeaB

Frendica mi je rodila prije nekoliko dan u Vinogradskoj i nekoliko puta je spomenula da je vegetarijanka , da joj ne donose meso, na što su se oni oglušili i već je danima meso i u njenom tanjuru, da bi joj danas doktor rekao da MORA jesti meso jer doji. I ne daju drugačije.

Pa tko je tu lud? Ja sigurno jer mi odmah skoči tlak. Ona se ne buni jer ide doma za par dana, no ljudi moji pa nije li to kršenje ljudskih prava? Možda je smijeh nakon tretmana prema ženama koje rađaju al zar da je nekom teško skuhati lonac kelja bez mesa?

Ja bijah na sv. duhu i tretman im je sasvim drugačiji. Čak su me pitali što ne jedem! Nije da je prehrana bajna al ovo... :?

----------

